# "At The End of Their Rope"



## Blade96 (Apr 13, 2010)

This atrocity happened here in my province of Newfoundland last year. 

&#8220;Think occasionally of the suffering of which you spare yourself the  sight.&#8221; 
&#8212; Albert Schweitzer (1875-1965), missionary, theologian, philosopher and  Nobel Peace Prize laureate 

This is not a happy story. It&#8217;s not a pretty story. You will not enjoy  it. But it&#8217;s an important story, one that needs to be told. And retold.  And told again. 
Until things change and the story is no longer true......

This is the story of Bullet, a purebred Australian shepherd, who lived  on the Burin Peninsula.
I wouldn&#8217;t say lived, exactly. Endured is more like it.
You see, Bullet&#8217;s owner soon grew tired of the dog&#8217;s hyper behaviour,  and so he chained him on outside. But before long the constant barking  and the poop on the ground became too much and Bullet was moved further  away, downhill from the house to a dilapidated wharf where he took  shelter in a rickety doghouse and spent every single minute of every  single day for nine long years at the end of a six-foot chain. 
The owner&#8217;s brother brought him food once a day.
There were no walks. No companionship. No toys or treats. No grooming.  No stimulation. No medical care.......

Full article here:

http://www.thetelegram.com/index.cfm?sid=291900&sc=86

This story did not have a happy ending for the dog. Get out the hankies.

People who do this stuff are much more than disgusting, and I think some of them should be tied to a rotting wharf for a day or two and see how they like it. 

and this dog suffered it for nine years!

Absolutely horrible.

I have always had pets, and would love to see a day when there is no abuse for either animals or our fellow humans.

One person wrote: "The owners name should be posted so everyone knows what a POS he/she is.  This is beyond cruel. Not sure if this person had a conscience at all  knowing he was  killing this animal. What a sad pathetic excuse for a  human being."

I agree!


----------



## 72ronin (Apr 13, 2010)

R.I.P  Bullet.
To exist on this planet in any form is.. remarkable. 
 Perhaps one day in the future Human beings may come to the realisation that we are no more special than any other lifeform, and that ALL other should be treated with as much care and respect that we expect for ourselves.


----------



## CoryKS (Apr 13, 2010)

So they bought a dog, got annoyed when it acted like a dog, and tied it up in a remote location and continued to feed it for nine years.

What was the point of buying the dog? Why didn't they sell it when they decided they didn't want him? Why continue to buy dog food every week for that... you know, that one thing we bought a few years back, what was it again?

I don't get people sometimes.


btw, if you ever want to see red, watch the reality show on either Discovery or Animal Planet where they follow the dog catchers around.

update: Here it is.  Animal Cops


----------



## seasoned (Apr 13, 2010)

Anyone that owns a dog knows that they are much more then just a pet. Having owened dogs all my life, I know that they have feelings, and are in tune with much more. My feelings are that they are part of my family. Some people just don't give a damn, and it is these people that make me sick to my stomach.


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 13, 2010)

Seasoned, you're right on the money.  Our pets are members of the family... all of them.  Our ball python wouldn't eat for an extended period of time so we contacted a herpetologist and he made a house call. Why? Cause even the snake is a part of the family, a part that didn't choose to live with us so we are ultimately responsible for her health and safety. The phrase "it's just an animal" burns my ***.


----------

